# اريد انا اعلم ما هى افضل الكليات الاجنبية فى تخصص هندسة الاتصالات فى مصر



## هدرا عادل (15 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا متخرج هذا العام من الثانوى العام , و اريد انا اعلم ما هى افضل الكليات الاجنبية فى تخصص هندسة الاتصالات فى مصر , وما هى مواد هندسة الاتصالات , وما هى التخصصات , واشكركم مقدماً


هدرا
*​


----------

